# Is there a "Marks & Spencer" in Limerick?



## ajapale (2 Dec 2007)

Is there a "Marks & Spencer" in Limerick?


----------



## agadele (2 Dec 2007)

coming to cresecnt shopping centre in dec 2009. Galway or cork your nearest


----------



## ajapale (2 Dec 2007)

Thanks agadle!

aj


----------



## beautfan (3 Dec 2007)

Galways M&S is very small.  The Cork one is much better.


----------

